# Just bought my first AND ONLY box of BP shotgun shells



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

$43.00


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

How many shells and why did you buy them and why won't you buy them in the future?

I'd never heard of them, but I searched and found them.

https://baschieri-pellagriusa.com/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> How many shells and why did you buy them and why won't you buy them in the future?
> 
> I'd never heard of them, but I searched and found them.
> 
> https://baschieri-pellagriusa.com/


Bill has an *old* and loose shotgun , BP so that they don't blow it up with modern pressure.

he has been contemplating this for a few years and 25 shells will likely last him a the rest of his life.

if he planned on shooting more a newer used hundred dollar gun and a 5 dollar box of shells would have made a lot more sense.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Period load ammunition has always been more expensive. The ammo my father bought for my great grandfather's 12 gauge double barrel cost about $30 for a box of 25 in the 1970s just so we could shoot that almost 100 year old firearm.

Sadly it was stolen with most all of our other firearms a few years later but great grandfather's shotgun helped us recover the newer ones after the thief tried shooting modern 2 3/4 magnum in it and it blew up tearing up his face , shoulder and arm and the cops who investigated the hospital report found some of the other firearms in his house after finding the remains of the antique one in his yard.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Good story (happy ending)! 

I have my granddaddy's ancient double barrel. I never thought about shooting it, but if I had, I might not have realized that I shouldn't use modern ammo.

Seems like Bill could get a buddy to simply reload him some shells with VERY light loads and slow burning powder. I'm sure there are recommendations out there for old shotgun reloads.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bill dont know any buddys that do that. I dont INTEND to use it, BUT I want it loaded in case I HAVE to use it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Got my shells today - 12ga 2 3/4in 3 Drams, Black Powder Shotgun, Ammo 1 1/8 oz #7 1/2 Shot 25 Rounds per box. I put 2 in. The barrels wouldnt close. After trying to close it a couple times, I pushed in the shells as I closed the barrels and it closed easily. Never had to do that before.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've got an old 1897 Winchester that I bring out on occasion. It is also a "loose" gun and it isn't recommended to use the modern shells.
I'm gonna just assume the BP shells are smokeless, lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had a Hopkins and Allen single shot drop block lever action shotgun. I was using modern loads in it. I noticed that the block rattled so I took it to a gun smith who told me to hang this one on the wall and never shoot it as sooner or later I would have that block through my head. As to your winnie, Id say the same lol


----------

